# desde donde



## Eva Maria

No me acaba de convencer mi traducción de "desde donde" al alemán.

Contexto:

- ... la central, desde donde se gestionará la recogida lo antes posible.

Mi intento:

- ... die Zentrale, wovon werde man die Leerung verhandeln so schnell wie möglich.

Was glauben Sie?

EM


----------



## heidita

Eva Maria said:


> No me acaba de convencer mi traducción de "desde donde" al alemán.
> 
> Contexto:
> 
> - ... la central, desde donde se gestionará la recogida lo antes posible.
> 
> Mi intento:
> 
> - ... die Zentrale, wo/von woaus man die Leerung ?? so schnell wie möglich in die Wege leitet.
> 
> EM


 
Eva, ¿la recogida de qué? leeren significa vaciar. No sé si es la expresión correcta.


----------



## Aurin

...die Zentrale, von der aus man ...

Verb muss ans Ende. 
Verhandeln kommt mir nicht sehr passend vor.
Worum geht es? 
Leerung kommt von leeren (vaciar). Willst du das sagen?


----------



## Eva Maria

heidita said:


> Eva, ¿la recogida de qué? leeren significa vaciar. No sé si es la expresión correcta.


 
Hallo, Heidita!

Se trata de la recogida de un sobre. 

Buscando "recogida" en el dictio sólo me sale "Leerung".

Me estudiaré la frase que me propones.

Danke nochmal!

EM


----------



## Aurin

Wenn der Briefträger den Briefkasten leert, dann spricht man von Leerung (recogida).
In deinem Beispiel wäre vielleicht Abholung passend.


----------



## Eva Maria

Aurin said:


> ...die Zentrale, von der aus man ...
> 
> Verb muss ans Ende.
> Verhandeln kommt mir nicht sehr passend vor.
> Worum geht es?
> Leerung kommt von leeren (vaciar). Willst du das sagen?


 
Hallo, Aurin!

Sí, frecuentemente me olvido que el verbo debo ponerlo al final!

Se trata de la recogida de un sobre postal y no encuentro otra cosa que "Leerung".

He estado barajando también "vermitteln" y "verwalten" en lugar de "verhandeln".

Danke nochmal!

EM


----------



## Eva Maria

Aurin said:


> Wenn der Briefträger den Briefkasten leert, dann spricht man von Leerung (recogida).
> In deinem Beispiel wäre vielleicht Abholung passend.


 

Aurin,

"Abholung" de "abholen"! No se me había ocurrido. 

Voy a ver si me queda bien en el contexto.

Danke sehr!

EM


----------



## Aurin

Die Übersetzung von "gestionar" bereitet mir auch immer Schwierigkeiten.
Du könntest auch sagen:
....Zentrale, von der aus der Umschlag abgeholt wird.
...Zentrale, von der aus die Abholung veranlasst wird/in die Wege geleitet wird.


----------



## Eva Maria

Aurin said:


> Die Übersetzung von "gestionar" bereitet mir auch immer Schwierigkeiten.
> Du könntest auch sagen:
> ....Zentrale, von der aus der Umschlag abgeholt wird.
> ...Zentrale, von der aus die Abholung veranlasst wird/in die Wege geleitet wird.


 
Aurin,

¡Muchísimas gracias por tu esfuerzo!

Desde luego que las traducciones que me propomes suenan mucho más naturales!

Me gusta para mi contexto: "von der aus die Abholung veranlasst wird." Es una frase parecida a la que me ha propuesto Heidita.

¡Gracias a las dos!

EM


----------



## Aurin

Eva Maria said:


> Aurin,
> 
> ¡Muchísimas gracias por tu esfuerzo!
> 
> Desde luego que las traducciones que me propones suenan mucho más naturales!
> 
> Me gusta para mi contexto: "von der aus die Abholung veranlasst wird." Es una frase parecida a la que me ha propuesto Heidita.
> 
> ¡Gracias a las dos!
> 
> EM


De nada. Claro, es mi lengua materna. Tu español suena también mucho más natural que el mío.


----------

